# primo depot gain?



## kongen (Mar 8, 2006)

hi..

how much can i expect to gain with 3-400mg primobolan depot a week.
total cycle 20ml.

PLEASE ANSWER THE QUESTION!


----------



## GFR (Mar 8, 2006)

kongen said:
			
		

> hi..
> 
> how much can i expect to gain with 3-400mg primobolan depot a week.
> total cycle 20ml.
> ...





			
				kongen said:
			
		

> hello!
> 
> I am *17 years old 82kg* and 173cm tall.
> I squat 150kg bench 110kg.
> ...


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 8, 2006)

if you were in front of me right now i'd slap you

what part of the following statement don't you understand - "YOU ARE TOO YOUNG TO BE TAKING STEROIDS!"

sort your life out first buddy, that is if you have one?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2006)

We had a user here that was dissapointed with 600mg. How much you gain in weight depends on how much you eat. Now how much of that will be LBM depends on many factors, but as I'm sure you know through your hours and hours of research primo is not a big gainer steroid.

Watered down deca is a common descriptor.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 9, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> We had a user here that was dissapointed with 600mg. How much you gain in weight depends on how much you eat. Now how much of that will be LBM depends on many factors, but as I'm sure you know through your hours and hours of research primo is not a big gainer steroid.
> 
> Watered down deca is a common descriptor.


was the guy running primo only? was he a newbie or had he already had a few cycles under his belt? from what i've heard primo should be ran at 800mg-1g for the seasoned user, 600-800mg should be enough if stacked, i'll probably go for 600mg, possibly alongside some test if i'm feeling brave, if not maybe clostebol acetate (if i can put up with the shots) or transdermal such as 1T


----------



## Heimir (Mar 9, 2006)

kongen said:
			
		

> hi..
> 
> how much can i expect to gain with 3-400mg primobolan depot a week.
> total cycle 20ml.
> ...



First, you are no king.
Secondly, why dont you go down to Haralds Gym and ask there.

20ml of primo will not do shit for you.
You are screwing yourself by using AAS at such a young age.

Bruk hode din tulling.


----------



## ZA123 (Mar 13, 2006)

kongen said:
			
		

> hi..
> 
> how much can i expect to gain with 3-400mg primobolan depot a week.
> total cycle 20ml.
> ...



Come on..... You really thougt that you could get some reasonable  answers??? Hmm.. what shall I say.. hehe

Fuck it bro and think again.. man ska køre i mindst ti uger - og for gudsskyld så tag og læs og se fra andres erfaring herinde inden du begynder på sådan noget som AS!! Tænk tænk og læs læs og atter læs! det tager mere end 1 år at sætte sig ind i tingene - og jo mere du er inde tingene jo mere får du noget ud af det!!!!!!!!

Think again before you do such a stupid thing as AAS - especially when you are only 17!


----------

